# Handballenauflage Marke Eigenbau (FINALE)



## loller7 (8. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,

nachdem ich auf geekhack Beast's Woodworks gefunden habe wollte ich unbedingt so eine Handballenauflage haben. Da ich aber weder viel Geld ausgeben möchte noch ewig warten möchte, habe ich nun mein kleines Projekt gestartet. Ich habe mich für eine Handballenauflage mit anhängender Platte entschieden, damit bei einem Umstellen oder Verrücken der Tastatur (was bei mir mit einem Sitzpositionswechsel einhergeht) nicht auch noch die Handballenauflage extra nachgeschoben werden muss, siehe hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Customer Gallery)

Ich baue das ganze übrigens für meine Ninja TKL mit MX-Brown. 
Auf mich macht helles Holz einen relativ "billigeren" Eindruck (wobei mMn derartige Handballenauflagen generell sehr qualitativ sind), weshalb ich mir ein dunkleres Holz rausgesucht habe, welches in etwa einer Mischung aus folgenden Texturen entspricht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus dem gekauftem Balken sollte ich wahrscheinlich ca. 2-3 Handballenauflagen machen können.

Also hab ich die Maße genommen und den Balken passend zugeschnitten und verleimt. Das ganze Gebilde trocknet nun bis Freitag in einer Werft, weshalb ich momentan keine Bilder zeigen kann, diese werd' ich Freitag aber nachreichen wenn ihr wollt. 
Zudem ist das ganze noch ein komplett rechtwinkliges Gebilde, da erst Freitag die passende Form gehobelt und geschliffen wird. Anschließend wird das ganze noch lackiert/versiegelt (wodurch das Holz hoffentlich nochmals etwas dunkler wird).


//Update:

Heute wurde ordentlich gehobelt und geschliffen. Die Form der Handballenauflage ist somit fertig. Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

Die verleimten Balkenteile: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das abgesägt Stück in passender Größe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun schön abhobeln:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


=> Das Ergebnis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den letzten Schliff mit Schleifpapier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


=> Das Ergebnis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher / Nachher: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wird das Stück noch in Schwarz gebeizt und anschließend zweimal mit Matt-Lack lackiert.

Fragen, Kommentare, Ideen etc. freuen mich natürlich sehr (:


----------



## debalz (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Handballenauflage Marke Eigenbau*

Grundsätzlich würde ich meine Hand auch lieber auf Holz als auf Plastik legen wenns um PC-Peripherie geht. Von daher eine gute Idee der Plastikvermeidung 
Ich fände eine Minischublade für USB-Sticks oder Speicherkarten praktisch - um Gummifüße kommt man wohl nicht herum wenns ausreichend rutschfest sein soll...


----------



## loller7 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Handballenauflage Marke Eigenbau*

Ich denke, dass 4 passende kleine Gummistreifen relativ preiswert sein werden und falls mir die Unterlage zu rutschig sein wird werde ich mir solche zulegen.
Ich glaube kaum, dass da irgendwo Platz für eine Schublade ist und wenn doch passt da maximal 1 USB-Stick rein. Da ich generell nicht sehr begabt im handwerklichen Bereich bin, würde ich mich sowieso nicht an so filigrane Arbeit rantrauen.


----------



## debalz (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Handballenauflage Marke Eigenbau*

ein passendes Mauspad würde gut dazu aussehen  - allerdings müsste man sich hier intensiver Gedanken über die Oberfläche machen wg. Geräuschentwicklung, Abnutzung und Ergonomie....


----------



## loller7 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Handballenauflage Marke Eigenbau*

Leider weis ich nicht wie das Holz genau heißt das ich nutze (Freitag wird gerne nachgefragt) aber habe mal ein paar Texturen rausgesucht. Mein Holz ist ein Zwischending aus allen (zumindest in meiner Erinnerung  ):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: The Wood Database | Hardwood and Softwood Lumber Identification for Woodworking



Was meint ihr denn welches Equipment dazu so passen könnte?! Durch eine Lackierung/Versieglung wird das Holz generell übrigens dunkler.

//Edit: Hab das oben mal nachgetragen.


----------



## loller7 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Handballenauflage Marke Eigenbau*

Großer Update inklusive Bilder. Einige Kommentare freuen mich natürlich (:


----------



## 4LI4Z (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Handballenauflage Marke Eigenbau (Großes Bilder-Update)*

Sieht sehr gut aus, gefällt mir, kannst du noch Bilder posten wie es mit deiner Tastatur aussieht?


----------



## loller7 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Handballenauflage Marke Eigenbau (Großes Bilder-Update)*

Das ganze wurde jetzt erstmal schwarz gebeizt und muss trocknen (leider habe ich davon keine Fotos). Anschließend wird es matt lackiert und das muss auch trocknen, dauert also noch ca. 2 Tage bis ich es mit nach Hause nehmen kann und die Tastatur drauf kommt. 
Freut mich, dass es dir auch gefällt. (:


----------



## loller7 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Handballenauflage Marke Eigenbau (Großes Bilder-Update)*

Die Handballenauflage ist fertig und es gibt ein hübsches Bilderupdate! 
Allerdings bräuchte ich nochmal eure Hilfe: Und zwar rutscht (wie erwartet) das Holz auch ziemlich auf meinem Holztisch hin und her. Welche selbstklebenden Anti-Rutsch-Sticker (?) sollte ich nun unten dran kleben?

Und hier die Bilder: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skeksis (13. Mai 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut. Ich hätte sie aber in Natur gelassen. Das Holz sah doch toll aus. Aber danke für die Anregung. Ich schau mir Beasts Sachen auch schon ewig an, trau mich sowas aber nie selber zu machen. Vllt. nehm ich jetzt mal all meinen Mut zusammen.


----------



## loller7 (13. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank Skeksis (:Auf meinem Schreibtisch ist halt vieles Schwarz weswegen das sehr gut passt finde ich. Ja ich hatte halt viele Utensilien in der Werft und immer einen professionellen Blick über die Schulter. Sieht wirklich super gut aus und ist sehr angenehm, aber ich bräuchte wirklich noch Hilfe und Tipps zu den Anti-Rutsch-Füßen.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Mai 2013)

Sowas wäre doch eine Möglichkeit.

4 Stck selbstklebende Gummi Gerätefüßchen schwarz rund 18mm Elastikpuffer Bumper | eBay

Weiß nur nicht ob 5mm höhe zuviel wären.


----------



## loller7 (13. Mai 2013)

Ne ich denke 5mm sind definitiv zu hoch. Ich schau mich auch mal um.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Mai 2013)

Ansonsten mal hier gucken.

Gerätefüße - im Conrad Online Shop günstig kaufen

Es gibt auch noch selbstklebende Gummistreifen. Aber ob die dafür geeignet sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Mai 2013)

Sieht Klasse aus.. Würd gern eine für meine G19 haben. Aber die ist unten leider nicht gerade. Wird dann bestimmt Schwieriger anzupassen.. So Schönes Dunkeles Holz und G19 in die Mitte oder irgendwo reingefrähst.
Aber mit Holz kann ich net so.


----------



## loller7 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich denke, dass selbstklebend durchaus sinnvoll ist, sonst wird das richtig nervig die anzubringen. Was hältst du von denen (welche sollte ich bevorzugen): peha® Anti-Rutsch-Pad selbstklebend, quadratisch 30x30 mm (9 Stück Rutschhemmer für Möbel, Sofas, Tische): Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
Anti-Rutsch-Pads Gleitstopper, 12 Stück rund in schwarz, Ø 19mm selbstklebend: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## Superwip (13. Mai 2013)

Es gibt ja auch Antirutschbelege aus Filz.

Grundsätzlich ist das aber nichts das man im Internet bestellen muss, sollte es in jedem Baumarkt und auch in größeren Supermärkten u.Ä. geben.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Mai 2013)

Die aus Gummi sollten funktionieren. Ich hab nur selbstklebende Gummistreifen gefunden die aber glatt waren. Nicht so wie die von Amazon. Filz kenne ich nur als Gleiter. Hab die Dinger ja selber unter meinen Küchenstühlen damit die auf dem Fliesen besser rutschen. Als rutschhemmend würde ich die jetzt nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## altgofur (14. Mai 2013)

Sehr schöne Arbeit!  Hast Du eine Werkstatt?

Vielleicht hilft auch so eine Gummimatte, die man unter Teppiche macht, damit sie nicht rutschen.


----------



## loller7 (14. Mai 2013)

Ich hab weder eine Werkstatt, noch Werkzeug und Erfahrung. Habe das ganze in einer Segel-Yachten-Werft von einem gutem Bekannten gemacht. Der hatte alles da und hat mir mit seinem "KnowHow" natürlich weitergeholfen.


----------

